# Horses and Minis in Washington State



## Loren&Rocky (Jan 22, 2007)

26 (I think) horses were taken from a lady who was seriously neglecting them and starving them on Friday(maybe Thursday). I saw a big color pictures of a starving pregnant mare in the Olympia news paper that caught my attention. The Animal Services animal shelter in Olympia/Lacy has the horses and is asking for donations of blankets, feed, halters and $$ of course. I don't have the article from the news paper on line, but this is the animal shelter that is caring for them now.

Thurston County Animal Shelter

http://www.jointanimalservices.org/

I did not see any info on this web site but I donated a bunch of halters, blankets, and shoulder guards already. I am sure if you e-mail them they will fill you in.

The lady who neglected all these horses had 5 stallions and a month ago just bought some minis that cost her quite a bit (so I was told by the animal services lady), so she had the money to feed the horses just preferred to buy and breed more to starve!!!

__________________


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 22, 2007)

:no: That is so sad for those horses. I am glad the horses will get new homes now.

Do you have pictures of the horses?

keep us posted.

melissa


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't have a picture. I did, but the news paper got thrown away!!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 22, 2007)

If you can get more info, please do.......... and keep us posted. I'm sure there will be more reported.

MA


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Jan 22, 2007)

I dug the paper out of the trash!!












And the Thurston County Animal Shelter is where they are accepting donations and help for them.

http://www.jointanimalservices.org/


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 22, 2007)

:no: They makes me so sick to see a animal like this.

keep us posted.

melissa


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 24, 2007)

I know this story...the bay pinto colt is one of mine



: I've been in contact with the rescue...their website is http://www.har-otc.com/. There were 2 mini colts...mine and a little silver dapple about the same age. Fortunately she hadn't had the minis too long (mine she got in December)...they said the one she got from me (Jack)...was very dirty and caked in mud/manure (they were in belly high mud)...but actually was in fairly decent shape...they could tell she hadn't had him very long.

She was nice when she came out...asked all of the right questions...gave all of the right answers...spent at least 2 hours at my house talking to me and messing with Jack...she even told stories about horses she had "rehabed" :no: It just breaks my heart and I'm very mad at myself for not seeing past her lies. We are normally very receptive to people/places that aren't good homes and I do listen to my gut.

Unfortunately I can't get Jack back...he is evidence for the investigation...I can't even go and see him. I have to say this is the first time we've had anything but a great home for one of our horses...and it's really making me especially cautious...not that we weren't before...but now...I'm even more skeptical about everyone.

I'm glad these horses were taken out of this situation...and I can say she did pay cash for the colt she got from me. While he wasn't a super high priced horses...I didn't give him away either. It really just breaks my heart...I'm feeling like a very bad mommy right about now :no:

Anyway...the people at the rescue are very nice and helpful. I'm trying to gather up blankets for the 2 mini colts...I'm sure they will let me know if they need other supplies as well.

Tracy


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Jan 24, 2007)

Tracy, I have 2-40" insulated mini turn out blankets in good shape to donate for the colts. PM me if they can use them.

Shirley


----------



## runamuk (Jan 24, 2007)

Flyin G Farm said:


> I know this story...the bay pinto colt is one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually they say they need volunteers and foster homes....I see no reason why you couldn't offer your services. They specifically want people with handling experience etc........

I am so sorry for you...........it is horrible when people turn out other than we think or expect. From the statements made I think the person has been "rescuing" horses, a sad thing when the rescuers need to be rescued from........this is the 5th or 6th case I have heard of like this. Just keep in touch with the people in charge of the care of the horses and you might be able to get them back or at the very least keep track of where they go.


----------



## Chico (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh!, I would be interested in fostering or adopting a mini and I live in Washington. I wanted a mini that needed a home and love.

Chico


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone...runamuck...I definitely am keeping in touch with them and have told them to let me know if I can help with anything....I do feel better they have such strict guidelines for adopting horses...and it sounds like they will put me in touch with whoever does get him so I can keep tabs on him too...still...I feel really horrible and it just breaks my heart...it's hard to see in the first place...especially hard when it's one of your own. I think I about passed out when I saw his cute little face flash across the TV that night





Tracy


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Jan 25, 2007)

Flyin G Farm said:


> Thanks everyone...runamuck...I definitely am keeping in touch with them and have told them to let me know if I can help with anything....I do feel better they have such strict guidelines for adopting horses...and it sounds like they will put me in touch with whoever does get him so I can keep tabs on him too...still...I feel really horrible and it just breaks my heart...it's hard to see in the first place...especially hard when it's one of your own. I think I about passed out when I saw his cute little face flash across the TV that night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O my gosh! I am so sorry about the colts. I talked to a lady named Mary and donated horse sized blankets and 3 mini halters and lead ropes. I did not know he was your colt, but was told he was being fostered by a nice family with a 10 y/o boy who just doted over him.



I would just die if I found out one of my horses went to a place like this person. I am so sorry. You are not a bad mommy, just trusting. I would be more careful and maybe get vet references or go see he place before selling a horse again.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 26, 2007)

Tracy and I had talked in email about this and my heart just breaks for her. This is why we keep telling people that you never know when it could be one of your horses we are rescuing. Sometimes no matter how hard we try to put them in great homes people can fool you. Or some just fall on hard times. Im so glad hes out of there.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 26, 2007)

Tracy dont feel bad I know it is hard but you listened for the right questions, and really sometimes people like that really just slip by us. Obviously in her own mind she was doing right by these horses and those are the hardest people to spot , when they truly believe they are doing good and helping.

I know it hard but you cant blame yourself. At least he is out of this situation now.

Kay you are so right, no one ever knows when one of there own needs rescuing and contrary to popular belief it isnt always the pet horses, or the unregistered ones or the inexpensive ones.


----------



## tracerace (Jan 29, 2007)

Tracy, please don't feel bad about not seeing through the woman. Some people are such expert liars...it is impossible sometimes to know who is lying.


----------



## SilverDollar (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Tracy,

I'm so sorry about your little ones ending up with this horrible person. I hope you can forgive yourself; like others have said, people can be so deceitful and we want to believe the best about people.

This story made me think, though. Two years ago I purchased my first minis and the woman was pretty careful about screening me. I gave her my background and since she lived over two hours away she wanted photos of my facilities and property to make sure I had a good place. (Of course photos could be falsified--but mine weren't!) She also put in the purchase contract that she had first right of refusal if I wanted to sell them and also required me to send annual photos. I had no problem with any of this since to me it it showed that she was a very concerned seller. We continue to stay in touch and I send photos regularly.

I was looking over the foster home paperwork for this rescue (Chance's) and was impressed with the stringent requirements. It doesn't seem unreasonable to me to ask for references from a person's equine vet if they already have horses, or if they don't, a reference from their small animal vet. Even if someone doesn't have a lot of contact with their vet (i.e., they have healthy animals so don't need their services often) the vet would still have vaccination records, and could at least provide some confirmation that the owners provide routine care. Also, with the internet it is fairly easy to find out a lot about people.

I hope and pray all these horses recover well. It's so awful that these situations continue to occur but it sounds like these horses are in good hands now.

Best regards,

Rebecca

-----------------------------------------------

"Our lives begin to end the day we become silent about things that matter."

--Martin Luther King Jr


----------

